# New start



## beastmaster

Looking for a position in small quality tree service as a foreman/climber. Would relocate anywhere in the US for the right job. Have over thirty years experience in all phases of the tree business. There is nothen I can't climb, and I know every trick in the book I think, and can get the job done. Just went through a nasty divorce and look to make a new start somewhere thats not here.


----------



## sac-climber

beastmaster said:


> Looking for a position in small quality tree service as a foreman/climber. Would relocate anywhere in the US for the right job. Have over thirty years experience in all phases of the tree business. There is nothen I can't climb, and I know every trick in the book I think, and can get the job done. Just went through a nasty divorce and look to make a new start somewhere thats not here.



Best of luck to you Beast. Sometimes a fresh start can bring new meaning to life. I think your headed in the right direction, it all works out eventually.


----------



## VA-Sawyer

Hey! I'm thinking you should set your goals just a bit higher. Perhaps think about the training job in Raleigh, NC. I think you may have the right attitude for the position.


----------



## beastmaster

Yesterday I interviewed with a company here in fort mohave Az. They say they want me for a foreman's position, and maybe sales to replace a guy who recently left for medical reasons. I was pretty happy about it, as I'm only a few dollars away from being broke, my trucks engine blew up pulling my trailer up the Cajon pass, it seemed like a God send.
Then he tells me I can start at 10.00 an hour, and if I work out in six months or so hell kick me up to 12.00. Two months ago I'ed of laughed in his face, but things being what they are I have no choice but to take it and like it. Talk about swallowing ones pride. I feel about as low as I ever have in my life.


----------



## sac-climber

OMG .....

Is Mohave/Laughlin the area you want to be in?


----------



## beastmaster

Hell no this is the last place on earth I want to be brother. I can't believe they even have tree services out here. My father is out here and I got a girlfriend out here now too. I need to get a motor for my truck also. so I'm stuck here for at lest a few weeks at best, months at worst.


----------



## sac-climber

Is this too close to the old home?

http://inlandempire.craigslist.org/trd/4489813563.html


----------



## beastmaster

Yeah it's about 10 miles from the old homestead.


----------



## pro94lt

Best of luck to you.


----------



## beastmaster

Talked to a guy in las Vaga about a job. I e mailed my resume to him. Its a 100 mile drive one way but at lest their offering a living wage.


----------



## jwade

best of luck to you brother, they say everything works out for the best, i know its hard to see that right now. hope it all shakes out for you.


----------



## beastmaster

jwade said:


> best of luck to you brother, they say everything works out for the best, i know its hard to see that right now. hope it all shakes out for you.


Yeah it'll work out in its own time, but I got faith itll be for the best in the long run. Ive even had a Company I called call me to do a palm tree out here. Even a little helps. Ive always done alright.I'm just inpatient. This desert sucks eggs though.


----------



## artvandalay

hey wade
It's Chris from East Ave., in Rancho. This is the only way I have of tracking you down. Sorry to hear about your recent bad luck, brother.
I am going through the major landscape redo that I've been talking about for years, and could really use a right hand man. I could probably give you 2-3 weeks of work. call me ASAP, even if your not interested. if you don't have my #, reply here, and I'll send it over to you.


----------



## beastmaster

artvandalay said:


> hey wade
> It's Chris from East Ave., in Rancho. This is the only way I have of tracking you down. Sorry to hear about your recent bad luck, brother.
> I am going through the major landscape redo that I've been talking about for years, and could really use a right hand man. I could probably give you 2-3 weeks of work. call me ASAP, even if your not interested. if you don't have my #, reply here, and I'll send it over to you.



Hi be Chris, good to hear from you, I just got in from Az. last night. Was starving out there. Going to be renting a room(in the house I help pay for)from the ex. My phone got stolen out there and lost all my no# I have a few days already lined up for next week, but I'm interested. My new dumb phone no# 909-215-5943 If don't hear from you I swing on by your house in a day or two.
That stone mason I was talking about is in town too.


----------



## isaaccarlson

I feel for you Beastmaster. I went from doing removals myself and making $60/hr to working for a tree service and getting $16/hr and I am a ground man. I feel like I am in a cage.
The company I work for really needs my help, but I feel like they don't see the need. Their saws are down and their guys need to improve their skills. I will give the current place a chance to use me, but if I can't get anywhere, I will be looking elsewhere. My problem is I can't find good kelp and I can't do it by myself anymore.


----------



## beastmaster

It been hard these last few months, if I could sing Ied be doing the blues. Doesn't matter how much experience you have. Very few people want to take a chance on a 56 year old tree man. Makes it even worse is I still feel 35. Every thing I own is spread out over two states, both my jeep and my truck aren't running, had to sell off my trailer I use to use for side jobs. Seem like some people get a kick out of kicking you when your down. That's ok the harder things get the more motivated I feel. If I give up i'll start feeling 56.
I ultimately put my self in this position, poor choices, and thinking nothing could effect me. I'll get my self out of this situation if I don't end up dead or in prison first.


----------



## mattfr12

Beast im a long way aways but if i can help let me know. our climbers start in the mid 20's and hr


----------



## jefflovstrom

I think he would be a great op's guy at a big company. Valley Crest and Brickman just merged, but he may not like being management.
Jeff


----------



## sac-climber

Jeff, I think that merger is going to be an absolute cluster ****!

Sorry to hijack


----------



## pbtree

Hang in there Beast - things will get better!


----------



## stihl076

send me a pm if interested looking for a climber with experience the job is north of san Francisco if you are interested


----------



## Amanda - SnellTreeExperts

If you are interested in moving to central NC, check us out! We are a small company in an upward growth surge! We are working to hire more full-time workers with experience, education, and a strong work ethic. You can learn more about us at www.SnellTreeExperts.com.


----------



## John LeBlanc

Hey Beast I grew up in Fort Mohave and got out as quickly as I could. Sorry to hear about your recent troubles. I work for a tree service in Seattle and for the right experience we offer some relocation assistance. let me know if you might be interested.


----------



## mattfr12

Beast did you figure anything out let me know if I can help


----------



## TNtreeman

I'm needing a good man in Tn. Great pay if your good


----------



## Jacob's

beastmaster said:


> Looking for a position in small quality tree service as a foreman/climber. Would relocate anywhere in the US for the right job. Have over thirty years experience in all phases of the tree business. There is nothen I can't climb, and I know every trick in the book I think, and can get the job done. Just went through a nasty divorce and look to make a new start somewhere thats not here.


JACOB’S PROFESSIONAL TREE & SHRUB CARE INC


LOOKING FOR A PASSIONATE ARBORIST ASAP


CALL JACOB


@


484-547-9472


Well-established, professional, elite tree care company located in Bethlehem, PA looking forward to finding the best candidate with the right qualifications and a passion for the art and science of arboriculture to join our safe and professional team. We have (1) position for an ISA certified arborist/climber/crew leader available. Candidate must be a non-smoker, have a valid PA drivers license, ISA certified arborist preferably, vast tree climbing experience and also have the skills to perform all forms and types of pruning, as well as able to remove any tree in any location with the right equipment. Preferred added qualifications would include- vast experience operating an aerial lift truck, PA CDL license, PA pesticide applicators license/ IPM skills/plant health care skills. All of our qualified team members utilize the best and newest equipment and trucks available. New 2017 Altec LR7, 75 foot aerial lift truck just added to fleet. Competitive pay and benefits based upon candidate’s experience and time with the company. Please Call Jacob @ 484-547-9472 or contact via email at


----------



## RickSB

beastmaster said:


> Looking for a position in small quality tree service as a foreman/climber. Would relocate anywhere in the US for the right job. Have over thirty years experience in all phases of the tree business. There is nothen I can't climb, and I know every trick in the book I think, and can get the job done. Just went through a nasty divorce and look to make a new start somewhere thats not here.


 Hi Wade, Am swamped here in SB and Ojai. If your still looking? Call me. Rick


----------



## beastmaster

RickSB said:


> Hi Wade, Am swamped here in SB and Ojai. If your still looking? Call me. Rick


Rick im up north right now, but will be heading back South in a week or so. If your still in need of help we can talk. I give you a call when i can. Wade
You ever get the whaler up and running?


----------



## RickSB

beastmaster said:


> Rick im up north right now, but will be heading back South in a week or so. If your still in need of help we can talk. I give you a call when i can. Wade
> You ever get the whaler up and running?


Hi Wade, Whaler is active. Call me when you get a chance. 805.259.6113 Thanks


----------

